# Thought about making one of these.



## kjwoodworking (Oct 4, 2007)

I thought I wood share my next project.

Going to use some scrap I have lying around.

I was also thinking of adding a bicycle style propulsion system to save on gas.










Here's the link to see other crazy stuff like a wood coat, hat, purse and more.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

That's my project, I made that. I just forgot to post it on Lumberjocks.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

That is an ambitious project. Go for it.

Of course don't forget the construction blog.


----------

